# Flickering screen when overclocking with 7.1 driver



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2007)

I just installed the newest display driver and ati ccc, when I try to overclock my card, my screen starts to flicker. With previous drivers I did not had any problem with overclocking my x1950pro.


I have the same problem on win xp professional and  on my 64 bit version.


Anyone else this flickering screen when overclocking your 1950pro and the 7.1 drivers ?
Would anyone know what is causing theA flickering with the new drivers?

If there is no solution,
I probably change to the december 2006 drivers.


Thanks for response


----------



## amd64best (Jan 15, 2007)

I had the same problem with Catalyst 7.1.
I use X1650XT. When I adjust vpu clock or mem clock, the monitor will be flickering scree.

This effect didn't occure in catalyst 6.10.

This night, I will be tried with Omegadriver.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 29, 2007)

I had the similar problems with my Cat 7.1 & x1900xtx using BF2.  I went back to Cat 6.10 as I was getting a lot of "no signal" messages on my monitor if I used ATI Tool.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2007)

the flickering when switching clocks is completely normal on the x1k series


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 29, 2007)

The flickering is continuous, it looks like it is constantly switching between modes. This phenomenon continues until the clocks are reset to stock. Removing 7.1 and re-installing 6.12 cures the problem.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> The flickering is continuous, it looks like it is constantly switching between modes. This phenomenon continues until the clocks are reset to stock. Removing 7.1 and re-installing 6.12 cures the problem.




Exactly as Mike described: 
The flickering stops only when the clocks are back to their default values.


----------



## DMX (Feb 5, 2007)

If you guy´s would have tried the CCC 7.1 overclocking facility aswell, you would have also noticed flicering screens by clocking anything.

Therefore this is way off topic because it leeds to the conclusion that it is an ATI CCC 7.1 bug !


~D~


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 7, 2007)

DMX said:


> If you guy´s would have tried the CCC 7.1 overclocking facility aswell, you would have also noticed flicering screens by clocking anything.
> 
> Therefore this is way off topic because it leeds to the conclusion that it is an ATI CCC 7.1 bug !
> 
> ...



I did not mention that the problem has to do with atitool, ok then I have posted this in the wrong forum. I did not use atitool at the time when the "flickering screen" problem occurred, I used ati CCC overdrive at that time.

Yes it must be an ati driver issue.

I hope the ati Februari 2007 driver will be without the "flickering bug"...


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 7, 2007)

6.10 works fine with my X1950, I had the same issues as everyone with clocking and 7.1


----------

